# Identify some spare parts for me??????



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

messed around with some spare parts to see if any fit together, only one maybe, an 8 wheel set seems to fit this chassie, does it look right to you guys & possibly what it's for? Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Two more wheel sets?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, got the shell & a chassie, both marked J3 something, but the shell does not fit on the chassie, I have mod#'s for the chassie if it helps?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

And a birkshire shell, don't think any of those chassies match up?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Lastly the pocher, I tested her & she runs with that wire dangling, anyone know where the wire goes?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The wire on the Pocher is an add-on, not original to the loco. It most likely goes to the post pickup to bypass that little wire in the drawbar.

The top frame is to a Mehano/IHC 0-8-0 switcher, the drivers may fit but the rods are too simple, most likely to a TYCO 0-8-0 or some low end toy.

Next up is to a Bachmann ?-6-?, most likely their 0-6-0 USRA switcher.

Next is the drivers to a Bachmann 2-10-4 Texas locomotive.

Then you have a pre-Spectrum Bachmann 4-8-4 N&W Class "J".

The last looks like a late IHC/Rivarossi Berc shell...


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow shaygetz how do you know all that just by looking at pic


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Would that shell be an upgrade to this? nowI have to check it for damage, it looked good when I had it out? 









The chassie in front of that shell, it's rivarossi 230-023 says 1969 production 4-6-4 hudson J3A #'s 1252-1279-1542


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes on the berkshire shell, but for what? I see no other place to use it?
the 10 wheels, your something else, I saw a box for the Texas ? chugger ? I think, it had something else in it. 

Could that chassie have been for one ot the Con-cor sets,cardinal & army sets?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

lears2005 said:


> Wow shaygetz how do you know all that just by looking at pic


I have a large research library, both online and on paper...plus about 40 years in the hobby. I don't always get it right...but when I do, I drink Dos Equis...



RUSTY Cuda said:


> Yes on the berkshire shell, but for what? I see no other place to use it?


That frame in front of the "J" shell looks to belong to that Berc shell. Both shells should fit that engine but, being an early Bachmann, it will likely have gear issues.



RUSTY Cuda said:


> the 10 wheels, your something else, I saw a box for the Texas ? chugger ? I think, it had something else in it.


That would be the one.:thumbsup: 



RUSTY Cuda said:


> Could that chassie have been for one ot the Con-cor sets,cardinal & army sets?


Which chassis? The 0-8-0 one most likely would have been for one of the later IHC/Mehano switch engines, though it could be the earlier AHM one>>> http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/ahmhoscalelocomotives/id80.html I've never seen them in a set.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Lastly the pocher, I tested her & she runs with that wire dangling, anyone know where the wire goes?


I believe the wire can put on tender screw to pick up the power, I know it's bypass wire.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

"which chasis". .......... the one in front of the norfork shell,

I posted the #'s below the pic of the norfork.

Pulled out my other berkshire, that rivarossi shell is a twin to that, same running # & paint scheme,Hmmm why the extra shell? Rich.

OK I'll see if the berk fits the chassie, then all I need is everything elseRich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, just saw something on the pocher, there's a shaft turning something in the tender, does not look like any gears on the wheels, what does it do  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Well I do have the 102 & 103 IHC switchers, wonder if it came out or was going in? 
Almost more questions than answers, what was he going to do with this stuff? Rich.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> OK, just saw something on the pocher, there's a shaft turning something in the tender, does not look like any gears on the wheels, what does it do  Rich.


The motor is inside the tender that turns shaft to the front wheels.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Aaah, like the john bull (well without the shaft but motor in the tender.):thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Way to go Shay. You never cease to amaze me with your train knowlege. Pete


----------



## Chattman (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Rusty Cuda, U said u have more parts for the 2-10-4 texas chugger in the box. I'm looking for the front 2- truck for the engine and the front 4- truck for the santa fe tender. Let me know if u have and want to sell.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

You'll have to give me pictures, I've never even seen the engine,the box had another engine in it, just shay recognizing the wheels clicked with something I saw on the box.
there are trucks, some for steam but i can't identify. Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

norgale said:


> Way to go Shay. You never cease to amaze me with your train knowlege. Pete


Alas, sigh, groan...now if I could know My Lord like I know my trains...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK these are the trucks that were in the same tray as the 10 wheel drive











this one was off by itself










& these are the trucks that were different than your average freight car.


----------



## Chattman (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok, the 1st pic with 5 trucks has the 2-10-4 trucks. The 2 on the far left. The 2 is from the front and the 4 is from the back. Let me know if u would like to sell them as I have an engine in need of them....heck might be interested in a pkg deal including the 10 drive wheels as well. Let me know......Nice pics by the way.....Steve


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Make me an offer, since the engine is long gone I have no use for them. Rich
Edit, aaah heck if you can put them to good use just reimburse the shipping, I'll put the drive wheels in too!
consider it part of my payback time post! Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I gotta home for that center truck in the last picture...:thumbsup:

The two on the left, the 4 wheeled and two wheeled trucks do indeed appear to go to that Texas. The top 2 right ones are Rivarossi from a light tender, one of their small switchers or even their 0-8-0. The crumbled diecast one is an oldy and has me stumped at the moment.

The next one is a trailing truck off of a light Pacific or similar. It could be Rivarossi, but I'm not sure.

The last is a mix of mostly passenger car trucks, Central Valley, Rivarossi and a low end brand in silver. The center truck with the rods is off of a Rivarossi 0-8-0 switcher. It is the booster truck and would go on the front end of the tender.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, did a little more toying with the pocher. the wire was for the headlight, has to go to the foward truck on the tender(shorts on the tender bar) I just stuck it in the screw hole to test & it worked, just gotta figure a more permanant solution! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Gotta start baggin & taggin!
Shay I have 2 of those, I can spare ya one, would be wise to keep a spare I've seen those on a tender or two that I have.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Appreciate that, I've got one or two candidates myself...:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Chattman, just makin sure i have all 3 pcs correct


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK was running the little switcher & she locked up, if I squeeze the rear wheels in she works, so maybe thats what these were for, seem to match up?


----------



## Chattman (Jan 29, 2012)

RUSTY Cuda, yes that is them. I'll pm u my add. Also thanks to Shaygetz for recognizing them. Hes da man......s


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> OK was running the little switcher & she locked up, if I squeeze the rear wheels in she works, so maybe thats what these were for, seem to match up?


You got it...won't be long you'll be telling me what for in trains...:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Now that may take some time & I don't think I have enough years left to catch up! 
tender truck & texas parts were mailed out this afternoon, just did regular mail on these, let me know when they arrive.:thumbsup:Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok toyed with another problem , one of the wheel sets on each truck were frozen, I think my dads friend had a damp basement, tried PB blaster to no avail, so I snipped the wire at the other axel, put in some new wheelsets & tested , rolls free & all that was for a red taillight, still works with one pickup on each truck.









there be light!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

His friend was pretty inventive on how he rigged up some stuff, never would have thought of a copper sleve to pick up power, oh yea, thats my new haven trailing car.
Don't know whats next, gotta dig around a little more, gotta be some more projects I can putz with in all that stuff! Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That is rather novel...:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK I think I found what the 8 wheel set was for, shay's comment & one of the few tyco he had (& I had,gave it to the guy who helped me sort everything out) could it be clementine?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Digging around a little more, caboose caps? 









A bunch of headlights ? paper was in the little box with them.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You're getting too good now...

Put those headlights in your parts box, you'll need them eventually...:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Also found a spare boiler plate for the IHC switcher(rember the one that I put on upside down) well it had a bell, so I replaced the missing bell on my finally uprighted plate!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> I don't always get it right...but when I do, I drink Dos Equis...


Is that a meme reference? :laugh:


----------

